# Paint Tool Sai Help



## NommingShark (Jul 22, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me if there is any hope in recovering a corrupted psd file? My mate was doing a lovely piece for a commission and getting through most of the painting when she saved her computer froze and she had to manual restart. the file ended up corrupted and it was six hours of heartfelt and arm numbing work. Please if you can help please tell me something we can do to fix the file. If there is anything. ;w;


----------



## Rinz (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a friend who had a file that was reading corrupted. For some reason, it let us open the file later, uncorrupted. Maybe if you restart your computer normally, it might open?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 22, 2011)

What do you mean by "corrupted"?
Are the layers still there? Can it open the image in layers?


----------

